# I'm raising mantids again



## chris_photo (Jun 7, 2008)

i was lucky enough to get some Idolomantis and Ghost mantids from yen before he retired.  

I really hope I can raise them to adulthood. I started with 4 idolomantis and 4 ghost mantis. Now I have 3 idolo and 2 ghosts.

Here they are so far.


----------



## Malnra (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice ... i had 5 .. now have 2 (though have not looked this morning .. LOL ) .... hopefully we call end up with at least a pair .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

Good for you guys!


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 22, 2008)

i just love the idolos....i hope I can eventually get good enough at caring for mantids to own one


----------



## harryallard (Aug 22, 2008)

idolos look like huge monsters in photos like that


----------

